# [ODMP] Phoenix Police Department, Arizona ~ November 29, 2005



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

A Police Officer with the Phoenix Police Department was killed in the line of duty on November 29, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18061*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Police Officer Paul Robert Salmon 
*Phoenix Police Department
Arizona*
End of Watch: Tuesday, November 29, 2005

Biographical Info
*Age:* 22
*Tour of Duty:* 6 months
*Badge Number:* 8256

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Monday, November 28, 2005
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Officer Paul Salmon died from injuries received in an automobile accident.

Officer Salmon was responding to a domestic violence call in south Phoenix. His vehicle went out of control at the intersection of Baseline Road and 31st Avenue and crashed. A resident reported the accident and the Phoenix Fire Department extricated him from the vehicle. He was transported to St. Joseph's Hospital and Medical Center with extensive head injuries, where he died the following day.

Officer Salmon had served with the Phoenix Police Department for only 6 months. He is survived by his parents, two sisters, four brothers, and fiance.

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

